
Ask HN: Is it worth getting a computer science degree? - mechazawa
I&#x27;ve been studying comp sci for the last year and the extremely low quality, lack of focus, teachers with no experience and outdated materials is getting to me. It&#x27;ll take me at least 3 more years to get my bachelors and I don&#x27;t think I&#x27;ll be able to motivate myself.<p>Is it still worth getting one? I already have 5 years worth of work experience. 
Should I consider getting some certificates instead? Which ones?
======
bootlooped
I am in a similar situation as far as work experience and opinion of course
material.

My reasons for pursuing my degree: 1\. Significantly easier to get a visa to
work out of the country 2\. I don't want it to be used as an excuse to pay me
less 3\. I don't want to compete for a job with people who have one when I
don't

It's pretty sad that "becoming a better programmer" isn't in the top 3
reasons. The truth is that the courses I have taken just haven't improved my
programming in any meaningful way. I have 2 semesters left, so maybe all the
good stuff will be there?

So my answer is: yes I think it's still worth getting one, especially with
degree inflation in overdrive with no sign of slowing down, certificates are
probably not worth very much to employers, especially for somebody with
experience already.

